# Insurance?



## JohnnyB4439 (Feb 1, 2007)

I just wanted to get a heads up on the insurance for a GTO. Preferably people around 22 years of age. I believe my insurance company quoted me 150 a month for a 2005.


----------



## pickinfights (Oct 3, 2006)

I'm 21. Insurance Is cheaper for the goat than my sunfire.


----------



## AA GTO SP (Nov 11, 2006)

woww. How does that happen if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## Sabraxas (Oct 29, 2006)

u asking for full coverage or liability only??


----------



## pickinfights (Oct 3, 2006)

I guess a lot of teenage girls buy sunfires and reck em. Where as nobody buys GTOs, and few reck them.


----------



## GTO6 (Jun 22, 2006)

Im 21, with the remaining 2 points on my driving record  mine comes out to 287 per month, my heart loves the car but my wallet hates it. hope this helps...


----------



## BrandonS (Feb 19, 2007)

22... 23 in two weeks.

I'm paying 170 a month for full coverage on the 04 GTO and an 07 Silverado. I'm the primary on the GTO and wife is primary driver on the Silverado. She's also 26.

I have USAA

EDIT: My insurance went up $25 a month from my 04 Saturn Ion II with the same coverage.


----------



## The_Goat (Mar 10, 2005)

My car insurance just went up 70.00 every 6 mo because it got "re rated" from a 19 "symbol" to a 22... whatever that means, but it costs more. I complained to underwriting and finally got it pushed back down. I'm paying 78.00/mo.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

*My insurance policy for all 4 of my vehicles dropped 37 dollars. The GTO went up 1.00... Reason for drop is a drop in collision on my wifes 2004 Grand-Am GT. and a few other minor drops in coverages.
54.00 a month for the GTO. I have high dollar amount coverages on all, Full tort (which means I retain my right to sue should I have to, limited tort means you relinquish your right to sue except for extreme extenuating circumstances) 50.00 comp and 250 collision deductibles. Road Service is a mere 4.00 a year. 34 year preferred driver, multi car and homeowner discounts. No surcharge for further accidents.

Coverage on 4 vehicles.... 1682 a year. If I were in my 20's, I'd hate to have to quote insurance on the GTO. Younger drivers are being penalized for the one's who in studies have proven to have high accident rates in the age group. Another indigent rule is, if you sit down to pee you get cheaper rates. 

Older drivers IMO in the 60 on up age range should have to be given new tests every few years. As they get older their reflexes slow and this causes to put it nicely.."anxiety" out on the road. I think we've all seen older drivers in a stooper as they drive. I've seen it in younger drivers too, but as you age, you slow. Both my son's have suffered through insurance reaming. 

One thing many sacrifice is premium price for inadequate coverage. Not wise. *


----------



## GTOBOBO (Mar 19, 2007)

im 20 yrs old and im paying 100 a month for full coverage.


----------



## IDONTLIKEIRAQ38 (Mar 6, 2007)

I am 27 and I am paying around 850 every 6 months and I have a clean record. I got quoted 108 per month by one place but didnt feel I was getting as good of coverage.


----------



## MonaroGuy06 (Feb 1, 2007)

Im 20 yrs. old too, and im paying $480 every 6 months for full coverage on my 06 M6...many find it hard to believe, but its true! :cool


----------



## sniper.x611 (Jan 30, 2007)

18 and I was quoted 205 a month, and I have a perfectly clean record.


----------



## IDONTLIKEIRAQ38 (Mar 6, 2007)

Monaroguy, who do you have insurance through? Oh and where do you live?


----------



## flyer469 (May 19, 2006)

I am 36 Just renewed my policy thur Safeco, I have Full coverage with 250k/300k/250k. I pay $540 for 6 months. That includes if my car gets broken into and all contents covered. MOST full coverage does not cover non "Stock" items(aftermarket stero,radar dectector,gun,etc..). Was 499 a year but uped the coverage from 100k/250k/100k to the 250k/300k/250k, that extra $40 also covers weaird happenings, like FREE key fob replacement....

Most of you that have full coverage, check to see how much that is. Cars are alot more today then they were years ago! Hit a high end BMW.ect, and you might be sued for the differenc!:seeya:


----------



## zomowiec (Jan 26, 2007)

I'm 27 my insurance went up $10 from Ford Excursion to GTO total 390 every 6months (Farmers) full coverage


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2007)

*insurance*

I am a old f--k.. I will be 58 on 4/28.. I have a 2006 Harley Davidson Vrod Night Rod,, ,,2007 Honda Repsol CBR1000RR,,, 2007 Jeep Wrangler Sahara,,, 2005 Goat,,, 1988 Chevy P/U and a 1978 Kawasaki KZ1000 Z1R,, WHEWWWWWWW,,I have full coverage on everything except for the Pick up and the Kawasaki,, I pay 2,100.00 PER YEAR,,


----------



## Red Bearded Goat (Mar 19, 2007)

dizzy1 said:


> I am a old f--k.. I will be 58 on 4/28.. I have a 2006 Harley Davidson Vrod Night Rod,, ,,2007 Honda Repsol CBR1000RR,,, 2007 Jeep Wrangler Sahara,,, 2005 Goat,,, 1988 Chevy P/U and a 1978 Kawasaki KZ1000 Z1R,, WHEWWWWWWW,,I have full coverage on everything except for the Pick up and the Kawasaki,, I pay 2,100.00 PER YEAR,,


Yo Dizzy, you need to move from CT that's rape, not insurance for a 58 year old. I'm 50 with 4 cars/trucks covered fully with high limits and a house thru State Farm and pay $633 every 6 months becasue my 18 years old had a small wreck 2 years ago,,, so the Farm wouldn't give me the good driver discount because of his blunder... penalty, $53 every 6 and it drops off next year if he and I stay away from radar traps (our right feet tend to weigh the same reguardless of what we drive). 

If anyone is doing better with coverage and company, you be da man!!! Lady's need not apply, your rates are naturally lower because stats show men can't cry and get out of gettin tickets. 
Red Beard.


----------



## Kevo (Apr 18, 2007)

Just got off the phone with my insurance company for a quote on an '06 GTO. $1389.83/six months! Isn't as bad as I was thinking about even to what I was paying for my '06 Tundra and '88 Mustang.


----------

